# Bummer it's Annie fault!



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay so I need some cheese with my whine ..... I REALLY REALLY REALLY wanted those beautiful magnets that Annie sent for our specialty... :banghead:
I also lost my lucky collar of Titan's and had to use a back up one..

I could not even win one of the magnets.. the only way I am getting those beautiful things is to steal them off my friend Kori's vehicle.. ....wonder if she would notice them gone..:satan:.ROFL..

Can't complain too much as we have not trained in two weeks.. UB was going great until the 1st go out.. He decided we must be at a fun match and when he came to front he decided to jump up and hug me.. then hop around until heal position.. 5 points later..OUCH!..
OB was better and we lost the runoff because he heard someone outside the building and paused just a little..

I was not upset until I seen the magnets...Dang it all!:doh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sounds like you need to go to a different kind of specialty and get a top 20 magnet!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I have a few of Annie's agility magnets and my truck wears them proudly !! I am sorry someone else got the ones you were eying !!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> sounds like you need to go to a different kind of specialty and get a top 20 magnet!


You better pick mine up for me!!!!! I want it..


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> You better pick mine up for me!!!!! I want it..


Flip is naughty like Titan so he can stand in for me!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip, naughty? NEVER! (don't read the thread I just posted though :uhoh


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Flip, naughty? NEVER! (don't read the thread I just posted though :uhoh



LOL.. too late!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, I'm sorry....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It's not Anney's fault, it's the collar's fault! How are you supposed to show without your lucky collar silly woman?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> It's not Anney's fault, it's the collar's fault! How are you supposed to show without your lucky collar silly woman?


 
Okay I am never picking on anyone ever again. Flip paid me back for that comment, he just chewed up his special show lead :doh:

BTW, three goldens in a hotel room can be chaotic when people come over to visit.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL! You guys crack me up! Maybe Anney will make one just for you out of the goodness of her heart. Hehe. =]


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

MaddieMagoo said:


> LOL! You guys crack me up! Maybe Anney will make one just for you out of the goodness of her heart. Hehe. =]


You can be in the Top 20 Naughtiest Goldens Club with me :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

MaddieMagoo said:


> LOL! You guys crack me up! Maybe Anney will make one just for you out of the goodness of her heart. Hehe. =]


I was kinda hoping I was pathetic enough for her to take pity on me...Where is the sad puppy dog eyes when I need them.. I am still blaming her because I wanted those magnets more than any other prize they have given.. It seems I always choke when it's something wonderful..


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> You can be in the Top 20 Naughtiest Goldens Club with me :


Ha ha! I'd take one of those magnets too! 

Michelle: I think Maddie can spare you some of those begging eyes if you need them!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think pity points are only available until you earn 500 OTCH points. Then no pity available! LOL :smooch:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I think pity points are only available until you earn 500 OTCH points. Then no pity available! LOL :smooch:


How about when you get more.. He passed the 500 mark awhile ago....I think when you get to 1350 you can earn some bonus pity points?:311hi-thu


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh and by the way... we got HIT and HC today with no neat magnets.. Told you I was jinxed!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations on the HIT and HC, remember, Titan doesn't care about magnets....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Way to go Titan!

Now Michelle I must explain this pity thing to you more clearly. You ran out of pity points when you got to 500 OTCH points. Another 500 points and you went into the negatives. Now you are closing in on double negative pity points. So no pity, but we still love ya!

The good news is you will start all over with your next dog!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think because this is my 1st dog I should be able to be pitiful forever..
BTW.. I am walking over to collect my meager winnings and I hear this lady in the background say... oh that is the lady whose dog gave her a hug in the ring..It was sooooo cute... Surely that humiliation should earn major pity points...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I bet Anney could design a really nice custom OTCH Titan magnet :dblthumb2

I think you need to get yourself a new lucky collar!!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> I bet Anney could design a really nice custom OTCH Titan magnet :dblthumb2
> 
> I think you need to get yourself a new lucky collar!!!!!


Funny that you should mention that. I went and bought him a collar this morning before the show started and the vendor told me because I bought it from him it already had luck.. Titan got a HIT and HC today with very nice scores to boot.. I probably should have gave him a tip..LOL..


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Who was the vendor and where will they be next?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Perfect!!! Tell us about this new lucky collar!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, and congrats on an awesome day!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

wakemup said:


> Who was the vendor and where will they be next?


Beth you are funny!. BTW.. Jose and Carol were up and we got to see the puppy get his CDX..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So does that mean I can blame our problems in beginner novice this weekend on having to use the stupid six foot leash? If I wouldnt have had gobs of leash in my hand there would not have been so much for me to tug on! Only lucky pretty braided thirty inch leash fr us from now on!

And I am with Beth, where can I get me one of these lucky collars???


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> Perfect!!! Tell us about this new lucky collar!



It is actually a very boring plain chain but smaller links so it closes and releases well. Titan has that big ole mane and collars get tangled in it. So I try to make it simple. It cost me whopping $7.00.. but was well worth it.....199 1/2 OB and 198 UB...


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool! Wish I could have been there to see Tico and also cheer for you and Titan!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> So does that mean I can blame our problems in beginner novice this weekend on having to use the stupid six foot leash? If I wouldnt have had gobs of leash in my hand there would not have been so much for me to tug on! Only lucky pretty braided thirty inch leash fr us from now on!
> 
> And I am with Beth, where can I get me one of these lucky collars???


Nope I still use that clunky 6 ft leather leash... remember we play tug..It is very thin though..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Nope I still use that clunky 6 ft leather leash... remember we play tug..It is very thin though..


yeah but you get to take yours off as soon as you walk in the ring!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

wakemup said:


> Cool! Wish I could have been there to see Tico and also cheer for you and Titan!


Beth Where does Tico get the height from? Yours don't look that tall..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> It is actually a very boring plain chain but smaller links so it closes and releases well. Titan has that big ole mane and collars get tangled in it. So I try to make it simple. It cost me whopping $7.00.. but was well worth it.....199 1/2 OB and 198 UB...


Congratulations


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope Anney checks this thread.. I spelled her name wrong in the title..:doh:


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey guys, just now signing onto GRF on a real computer where I can actually type...iPhones are good for reading but real tedious to type with!
Michelle sorry you didn't win the big HIT/HC magnets from GTCGRC, but I'm thrilled that they seemed to be a hit and people wanted them! Better than a dust collecting trophy any day 
When I get back from Ohio I can upload the magnet pictures I took before I shipped them so everyone can see what Titan "almost" won


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Hey guys, just now signing onto GRF on a real computer where I can actually type...iPhones are good for reading but real tedious to type with!
> Michelle sorry you didn't win the big HIT/HC magnets from GTCGRC, but I'm thrilled that they seemed to be a hit and people wanted them! Better than a dust collecting trophy any day
> When I get back from Ohio I can upload the magnet pictures I took before I shipped them so everyone can see what Titan "almost" won


They are already talking about ordering for our next specialty and you should see some regular orders coming in . They were and are a hit..
They look very nice on my friend Kori's van....I still say they would have looked better on mine........:--sad:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think I will need to look into decals instead of magnets since I work at a school with evil theivin teenagers.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I think I will need to look into decals instead of magnets since I work at a school with evil theivin teenagers.


Wait until you see the magnets though... they were great!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Beth Where does Tico get the height from? Yours don't look that tall..


Tico is definitely the tallest of that group. I think Ted throws a tall one here and there. It was an outcrossed breeding, so variety is to be expected, but I was kind of surprised by his height. Danger is not tall, and neither is her mother.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

wakemup said:


> Tico is definitely the tallest of that group. I think Ted throws a tall one here and there. It was an outcrossed breeding, so variety is to be expected, but I was kind of surprised by his height. Danger is not tall, and neither is her mother.


From your pictures and what I remember from a few years ago I really liked the size of your dogs, so Tico surprised me when he said it was one of yours. I only noticed because I thought they had made a mistake on the jump height..24 is a good size jump..he was a very sweet boy and they are just in LOVE with him. I am glad they got what they wanted this time! I love Carol and Jose!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I wanna see them magnets!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I copied the picture from my friends page...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anney, those are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

See what I mean....I know they are awesome and I can't believe I choked!

I think I am gonna need to order some for my truck! Minus the GRTGRC of course.. Maybe I can get her to add "Titan" there....hmmnnn... the possibilities


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

get something with OTCH 200 on it


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> get something with OTCH 200 on it


 
I like that idea.....like I said the possibilities are endless..


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh very cool  They look great, thanks for the pic.
Yes, the possibilities are endless, I can do any sort of custom thing you think up.
Michelle, I met Titan's brother or maybe half-brother, anyways he looks very much like Titan but I believe a bit bigger. Tucker OTCH Sunfire's Tuckerberry Finn, either Jan or Judy is his owner I can't remember which now 
He was a cute guy! About Slater's size.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So how often do these magnets get stolen off people's cars? Because I'm thinking it probably wouldn't be worth losing my job when I beat up a kid that tries to lift one from me.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> So how often do these magnets get stolen off people's cars? Because I'm thinking it probably wouldn't be worth losing my job when I beat up a kid that tries to lift one from me.


 
Two words....Super Glue :


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anney, do you make the big rear window decals too?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

One day Kori won't be able to find her magnets and she will look over and see this on Michelle's vehicle :


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

loisiana said:


> one day kori won't be able to find her magnets and she will look over and see this on michelle's vehicle :


roflmao!!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Oh very cool  They look great, thanks for the pic.
> Yes, the possibilities are endless, I can do any sort of custom thing you think up.
> Michelle, I met Titan's brother or maybe half-brother, anyways he looks very much like Titan but I believe a bit bigger. Tucker OTCH Sunfire's Tuckerberry Finn, either Jan or Judy is his owner I can't remember which now
> He was a cute guy! About Slater's size.


Wow small world huh.. That would have been Jan and Tucker! He is just a bit bigger than Titan but very similar movement... Did you see them at a field trial? How did they do?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> One day Kori won't be able to find her magnets and she will look over and see this on Michelle's vehicle :


Where do you think up this stuff..... I almost choked on my pop!
Toooooooooo funny!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Anney, do you make the big rear window decals too?


Yes--look at the cars on the thread titles we love Ohio in the hunting forum


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Wow small world huh.. That would have been Jan and Tucker! He is just a bit bigger than Titan but very similar movement... Did you see them at a field trial? How did they do?


We trained some together last week. She ran Tucker in senior I didn't see it but he did not pass. He is a nice dog in the field I bet he'd be even better if his mommy followed an established field training program


----------

